# First timer



## smokermjames (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello y'all! I'm from Southern Oklahoma & just bought a Char-broil electric smoker 505. I thought there would be good instructions in the box but there wasn't & I'm totally lost! I was so excited when the smoker arrived but my excitement quickly turned to panic when I opened the product guide & found so little information. I'm so glad I found this site!! I've been reading through posts & taking notes. I bought a brisket (5.29 lbs.) & I'm going to marinate it all night. That's about all I know to do, lol. I did read to cook about 1.5 hrs per pound to an internal temp of 190 - 200. And I've seen that some people keep their temperature between 215 & 220. I think I can play around some & keep reading posts here & maybe, just maybe figure this thing out. But can someone tell me about seasoning my cooker? Do I just turn it on for a couple of hours with wood chips in it??? Also, I'm not sure how much wood chips to put in the box while smoking the brisket. And do I fill the box more than once in the cooking process? I can't believe there wasn't more details in the instructions! I'm sure if I'd bought a better cooker there would have been better instructions but this is the best I could do. I've never read so many posts from nice people so willing to help. Hope you can help me! I know absolutely nothing! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello and Welcome to our addiction.  Many good folk here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have, and pictures help a bunch.  Spend some time doing some research on the forums, tons of advice and recipes already available there.  Check out Jeff’s 5 day smoking E-Course ( link below ) that will help you get started.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

  

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

As to seasoning, spray/wipe the cooking chamber down with veg oil then bring your smoker up to around 300-350 an add a few wood chips for smoke.just keep 'er up to temp for a couple hours.  As for the first smoke, I always advise the same with this question.  Chicken leg quarters and maybe some burgers with just salt and pepper.  Easy to do and cheap to buy.  I know!  I know!  You have been reading for weeks, now have your smoker, you are ready to get started and this idiot says chicken legs and burgers??  WHAT??  The first few smokes are about learning to control temps in YOUR smoker.  Each one can be different.  If that first smoke burns, the dog gets a good meal.  If it ain’t done, finish it in the oven.  Little money lost and with luck you still get a good meal.  *TEMP CONTROL!!* IS THE KEY!!  I don't have that smoker but I am sure you would need to add more wood chips for a long smoke like brisket.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokermjames (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks! I'm seasoning the smoker now. I'm really in over my head. I don't know what I was thinking! Thankfully I found this site. I'm really excited to learn & hopefully I'll shock my family & actually get good at it. I have three boys.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2014)

Well don't try and cook all three at the same time, stagger 'em out so you don't over load the smoker.

Smoking is just common sense, practice and patience. You can gather knowledge here thru others experience and wisdom, but the common sense and patience is all on you.

Good folks here who'll be glad to help you when ever you ask.

It'll be fine, you'll do ok, just remember that smoking is about enjoying the smoke.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Jun 28, 2014)

smokermjames said:


> Thanks! I'm seasoning the smoker now. I'm really in over my head. I don't know what I was thinking! Thankfully I found this site. I'm really excited to learn & hopefully I'll shock my family & actually get good at it. I have three boys.



Just relax and enjoy.  There's a learning curve here.  Your probably going to make some terrific food and some food you'll want a re-do.  Take it all in and learn and have some fun.  Some people even take notes.  Oh, and welcome to the forum.
:welcome1:


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2014)

Good morning and welcome to SMF. Just a thought after you get it seasoned, smoke some chicken or sausage before you smoke your brisket. That way you can check out your smoker and make sure it's working properly, experiment with the smoke and seasonings and get familiar with your smoker. Chicken and sausage is easy and cheep.

Gary S


----------



## smokermjames (Jun 28, 2014)

I made it through my first smoke! I jumped right in and smoked a brisket. This was so much fun. I let the IT get too high before I checked it. I was trying to not open the door until I thought the IT was at 160 & then planned on wrapping it in foil. I was way off by the time I checked it! It was already at 195! I had mixture of BBQ sauce, apple juice, & store bought marinade mixed up (saw this on Bearcarver's page) so I went ahead and used it & wrapped the brisket in foil. Cooked it to IT of 200, which didn't take long, then wrapped it in a towel & put it in a cooler for almost 2 hours. It was really good! My family loved it. Next time I'll cook on lower heat & I won't be afraid to open the door & check the IT. I definitely have the smoking bug now! I want to try pork loin next.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

